# Best Dog Breed For Us...?



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

So here's our dilemma...

We live in the Midlands of SC on about 2 acres, but we have neighbors all around us with similar-sized properties.

We have mini goats, chickens, a cat, and two fairly well-trained dogs (male Doberman and female coonhound/collie mix).

We also have a LOT of sketchy people hanging around our area. Our next-door neighbor had a break-in attempt last night.

Therefore, we want a large dog that will do well outside as a livestock AND property guardian. We were looking at a Pyrenees/GSD mix, but a friend said that the GSD half will mean it doesn't do well with smaller animals. I know a Pyrenees is not really a guard dog, but then, who would risk tangling with something that big? We're also afraid that a Pyrenees will bark too much for the neighbors.

Advice? We need heeellllppp!! 😂

ETA: GSD = German Shepherd


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What breed is a GSD?


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What breed is a GSD?


German Shepherd, sorry.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely stay away from any breed that is mixed with some kind of herding dog. (GSD's are sorta in that category.)

How concerned are you with barking? As in would having a dog that barks all the time be an issue to your neighbors? We live on three and a halfish acres and have neighbors that don't mind barking at all. Now we do lock our animals in at night, so the barking is only in the daytime. We have two anatolians that are outside of our animal pens and do a fantastic job of property protection. Our whole property is fenced in, so we don't have any issues with them wandering.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> Therefore, we want a large dog that will do well outside as a livestock AND property guardian.


Would the dog be expected to primarily live with the livestock and assume the role of a LGD (livestock guardian dog)?

I've attached a link to AKC breed selector to aid in the selection of which type of dog may be right for owners. There is also lots of information within the site on all the breeds of dogs, the group they belong to, their characteristics and traits, and how well that particular breed gets along with other dogs, other people, children, and their natural tendencies.

As an example: A German Shepard falls under the category of herding group and the Great Pyrenees falls under the category of working group. There is also more information concerning both of those breeds.

Dog Breed Selector - What Breed Of Dog Should I Get? (akc.org)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Remember that LGD is not just any title you give to a dog. They are a specific set of breeds.

I highly recommend not leaving any dogs that are not LGD breeds in with your livestock unsupervised. I just saw another post of a poor lady coming home to her aussies and heelers killing her goats. I see these posts so often.

Everything is fine until it isn’t.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Remember that LGD is not just any title you give to a dog. They are a specific set of breeds.


This is super important. 

You can get a mix of LGD breeds but if it’s going to be around livestock unsupervised, makes sure only LGD breeds make up that mix and that it comes from long lines of reliable working LGDs. I have a Komondor/Great Pyrenees mix. Both those breeds are LGDs. He came from many generations of working dogs bred for exactly what I wanted, so finding a reputable breeder who has a set up similar to yours is probably more helpful than seeking a certain breed as most are fairly similar. I’d be open and upfront with what you want out of this dog and make sure you get references on the breeders and that you can see their dogs in action, either live or via FaceTime or something similar. Also, research LGD breeds. It’s actually fascinating reading and will go a long way to helping you understand the LGD breeds. 

Most LGD pups or even adults are not plug-n-play. Meaning there’s a lot of work that goes in to them and a lot of time spent up front but it pays off huge in the years to follow. 

If it helps you any, my LGD is not a big barker. If he barks, I pay attention because it’s usually for a valid reason. My pet/farm dog barks a lot more than him. I think it’s because my LGD is better at discerning threat and non threat and my super sweet farm dog is more insecure and thinks everything is a threat. 

And it’s ok if you decide you don’t need a LGD and that a good farm dog will be enough for you. It’s all what works best for you and your farm.


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Would the dog be expected to primarily live with the livestock and assume the role of a LGD (livestock guardian dog)?
> 
> I've attached a link to AKC breed selector to aid in the selection of which type of dog may be right for owners. There is also lots of information within the site on all the breeds of dogs, the group they belong to, their characteristics and traits, and how well that particular breed gets along with other dogs, other people, children, and their natural tendencies.
> 
> ...


 She would definitely have to live with the herd; there's no other way to have her and let the goats out to graze.


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Definitely stay away from any breed that is mixed with some kind of herding dog. (GSD's are sorta in that category.)
> 
> How concerned are you with barking? As in would having a dog that barks all the time be an issue to your neighbors? We live on three and a halfish acres and have neighbors that don't mind barking at all. Now we do lock our animals in at night, so the barking is only in the daytime. We have two anatolians that are outside of our animal pens and do a fantastic job of property protection. Our whole property is fenced in, so we don't have any issues with them wandering.


Yeah, it would probably not work to have a shepherd breed then, although right after I said the dog would _have_ to live with the goats in my previous post, my mom said possibly they could just stay in the back yard. Ugh...IDK. We well may not even be getting one, but this could be good for future reference. 

BTW, this is crazy, but I recognize you from Ravelry. My username on there is SwanseaDowns. We were in the same thread and I asked you if I got brownie points for getting the Tolkien pun in your username. 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> BTW, this is crazy, but I recognize you from Ravelry. My username on there is SwanseaDowns. We were in the same thread and I asked you if I got brownie points for getting the Tolkien pun in your username. 😂


Oh my gosh that is hilarious! I remember you too! 😃 I haven't been on Ravelry in years (Things got too political). Do you still do fiber crafts?


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh that is hilarious! I remember you too! 😃 I haven't been on Ravelry in years (Things got too political). Do you still do fiber crafts?


Yeah, Ravelry is an interesting scene these days...I mostly only use it as a source of patterns and occasional help these days. So yes, I still do fiber crafts.  Do you?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> Yeah, Ravelry is an interesting scene these days...I mostly only use it as a source of patterns and occasional help these days. So yes, I still do fiber crafts.  Do you?


I do! I'm currently working on my first sweater. I've just got the sleeves left. 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please keep on topic.

You both can catch up by private messaging each other.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sorry, Toth. 😬 Definitely got off topic there. 😅


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a sarplaninic. I am new at LGDs but i purchased her due to the breed not obsessively barking and not wander and i dont like white .. Like others have said ,they just dont automatically know the job, you have to teach them what is correct and what isnt since you dont already have a trained lGD.
- if you consider this breed, you have to make sure to purchase stock that isnt military working dogs...


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Please keep on topic.
> 
> You both can catch up by private messaging each other.


LOL, sorry!!


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> I have a sarplaninic. I am new at LGDs but i purchased her due to the breed not obsessively barking and not wander and i dont like white .. Like others have said ,they just dont automatically know the job, you have to teach them what is correct and what isnt since you dont already have a trained lGD.
> - if you consider this breed, you have to make sure to purchase stock that isnt military working dogs...


I have never heard of that breed before! Off to research!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> LOL, sorry!!


 I know sometimes we can go off topic, thanks for understanding.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> I have never heard of that breed before! Off to research!


let me know what you think of them.


----------



## CleosMom2022 (5 mo ago)

Aussies take a lot of work to get used to livestock and are a hit or miss based on the personality regardless… i agree with previous posters… I’d def stay away from any Shepard dog for smaller livestock unless you have the time and patience to familiarize them for a very significant amount of time…


----------



## Glenda787 (Dec 6, 2020)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> I have never heard of that breed before! Off to research!


Me too!


----------

